# .17 HMR S&W Revolver



## jimbob357 (Jan 2, 2006)

At the range on monday morning, another guy came and was shooting a 8 3/8" S&W Revolver, in ..17 HMR with a 4X leuopold scope on it.
I had my chronograph set up, and he wanted to know how fast it was shooting.
I have previously worked with a Ruger .17 HMR rifle and was curious to see how much speed was lost in the shorter revolver.
The Ruger rifle averaged a little over 2600 fps with Hornady Vmax ammo.
Here's the results for the revolver.
June 19, 2006-65*-79*-Sunny-5MPH to 10 MPH Wind 
8 3/8" Smith and Wesson Revolver with Leuopold 4x scope 
2005 fps	
2017 fps	
1880 fps	
2083 fps	
1996 fps	
AVG 1996 fps

100 yd Group: 5"

I think the groups would have been a tad tighter, but prevously, I had shot around 200 rounds of rifle ammo, including 50 rounds of .45-70.


----------

